# Madison / Huntsville, Alabama gamer/dm seeks group



## Shrindi (Jan 14, 2007)

My gaming group recently dissolved as well as one of the local gameshops in Huntsville. There are still some comic shops left in Huntsville but I have not scoped them out to see if they host    games, sell product to or otherwise cater to rpg'ers. If you are interested in forming a group for D&D 3.5ed email me at d20diceroller@yahoo.com and maybe we can start a group. I am willing to dm as well as play. Hope to get some emails back on this.

Later


----------

